# Senior Vizsla Showing Aggression



## mmroseblossom (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi all! Our vizsla Memphis has always had issues with separation and storm anxiety, but in recent months he’s begun to show aggression towards my husband and I when we try to crate him or leash him for a walk. He growls, refuses to follow commands, and has nipped us both on multiple occasions without drawing blood. He has even lashed out at our dog walker. He doesn’t do this everyday and we haven’t been able to identify triggers of when a typical day of good behavior might turn sour. He was a rescue and while we don’t know his exact age, we can estimate that he’s around 10 or 13. I’ve been his care taker for about 10 years and he’s always been sweet and happy, so this new behavior is surprising and upsetting. It’s as if he becomes a different dog for a moment. We continue to be gentle, but firm with him until he cooperates, but it can often be a scary situation. Has anyone else experienced their senior Vizsla becoming aggressive? I appreciate any advice for how we might cure these behavioral issues so that we are able to trust him around his dog walker!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Generally dogs becoming aggressive out of the blue could be a sign of underlying medical condition. I would get a thorough medical checkup for him urgently.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Make sure they do a full blood workup, testing for everything possible. If you can get a urine sample, I would have it tested too. They can miss a lot of things, with just physical examination.


----------



## mmroseblossom (Aug 23, 2019)

Thank you. We’ve taken him to the vet multiple times this summer trying to see if there’s a medical reason behind this, but his blood work, urine tests, and physicals have all come back healthy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Only guessing, but things I would consider at his age. 
Poor vision, and/or hearing.
Canine cognitive dysfunction.
Age-related orthopedic, are spinal pain.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

13 is an old Vizsla, and they can get cranky and grouchy for all the reasons already stated. Even if all the lab work comes back "normal", the general deterioration that occurs as well as the lack of energy and vitality often results in grouchiness. Do not punish, rather recognize this is a normal sign of advanced age and show some tolerance, avoid those situations that bring this on as much as possible, and prepare youself for the end of this story.


----------



## mmroseblossom (Aug 23, 2019)

Thank you all for your advice. We really appreciate it. We will continue loving him well and making him comfortable for as long as we can.


----------

